# List of Reformed Puritans?



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (Apr 3, 2011)

This will possibly reveal my absolute ignorance in the Church History field, but I'm going to spit it out anyway.

I'm familiar with puritans such as Richard Baxter, Jonathan Edwards, John Owens, and a few others, but is there a list somewhere that states the names of reformed puritans that have published books?

I'm building a personal reading list (rather than using many others out there), and the puritan works are going to be the primary backbone of it, so I will appreciate any help with this.


----------



## Marrow Man (Apr 3, 2011)

Try this resource to get you started: PURITANLIBRARY.COM


----------



## Berean (Apr 3, 2011)

Westminster Bookstore - Meet the Puritans: With A Guide to Modern Reprints (Hardcover) Beeke, Joel R. 

Excellent book.


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Apr 3, 2011)

Berean said:


> Westminster Bookstore - Meet the Puritans: With A Guide to Modern Reprints (Hardcover) Beeke, Joel R.
> 
> Excellent book.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Apr 3, 2011)

Brooks lives of the Puritans; also more narrow focus, Reid's lives of the Westminster Divines; also Calamy's Nonconformist's memorial. All have brief bio's and lists of works.

Brooks:
Vol. 1

Vol. 2

Vol. 3

Reid, Westminster Divines

Calamy (1803, Palmer edition)
vol. 1
vol. 2
vol. 3


----------

